# Best 3rd gen i5 or i7 laptop ?



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*50K- 60K INR (Max)*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Thin and Light; 14" screen or
Mainstream; 15" screen*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*a. Like: SONY ,DELL, HP, LENOVO
b. Dislike:ACER ,ASUS ,SAMSUNG*

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

*Coding ( Java ,.NET, Android, IOS developement ) , Browsing , watch Videos.*

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

*Not sure about this... need suggestion on this as well.*

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) 

*I would may be prefer 3rd gen proccy with i5 or i7 ( not sure ), mainly with low or no heating  as I will be working long hours.. AND with Pre installed OS.*

*I have looked at Dell 15R SE..but still waiting on other brands to launch the 3rd gen i5 or i7 to get a competitive price....*

*I shall wait may be only a month...but if any good models are expected beyond one month I shall wait for 45~ 60 days max.. *

Guys.. give me ideas... Thanks... 

PS : I have reposted this from buying advice as I felt it would be rather appropriate here....


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

New Dell Inspiron 15R 
It is under your budget, you would get new 3rd gen ivy bridge core-i5 processor with HD 7670M integrated graphics, 1 TB HDD, 4 GB Memory (one free slot to expend 8GB), genuine pre-loaded windows 7 64 bit, HD LED screen and upto 4 hours battery life.
You should go for core-i5 in you budget model as ur budget is not for a decent core-i7. After sales is pretty decent.
Hp is going to update and launch new ivy bridge laptops lineup within a month or so, take a look on it too.


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

the 3rd gen core i5 would suffice for my usage ..right ?... what are the advantages of going for i7 over i5 ?.. Anything drastic ?..I doubt though...


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> the 3rd gen core i5 would suffice for my usage ..right ?... what are the advantages of going for i7 over i5 ?.. Anything drastic ?..I doubt though...



Not much in real life, but core-i7 is said to be future proof.


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm.. whats the starting price range of 3rd gen i7 ?.


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Hmm.. whats the starting price range of 3rd gen i7 ?.



Dell Inspiron 15R SE with core-i7 comes in 58.8k (included all taxes and VAT)

People are grabbing Asus models because they prefer pirated windows and all, hence the price is low. Asus was once caught putting pirated softwares in their laptops, may be thats why they don't put OS in their laptop now.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Asus was once caught putting pirated softwares in their laptops, may be thats why they don't put OS in their laptop now.



they said about some invalid file getting copied during the installation process from an employees pendrive. Even then they must pay M$ for each and every Windows laptop they sell regardless of it having pirated or genuine OS.


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

He he ..I dont like ASUS laptops anyways... 

58.8K  outta my budget ;(.. 50K atleast I shall manage ... waiting for competitors of 15R SE ...

Can anyone tell like how to get a central gov employee or corporate discount?. Will there be an option while purchasing online ?..I tried adding one to the cart on dell website..But no options for discount... :O


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> He he ..I dont like ASUS laptops anyways...
> 
> 58.8K  outta my budget ;(.. 50K atleast I shall manage ... waiting for competitors of 15R SE ...
> 
> Can anyone tell like how to get a central gov employee or corporate discount?. Will there be an option while purchasing online ?..I tried adding one to the cart on dell website..But no options for discount... :O



This is why, i said get core-i5 model, its great and VFM. I never see any core-i7 model in any brand in 50k price tag ever. Call dell india and talk about discount and all.


----------



## perplexed (Jun 22, 2012)

rider said:


> Not much in real life, but core-i7 is said to be future proof.



Well that's because i7 has turbo boost and Hyper threading both enabled. 
i5 only has turbo boost.

With Hyper threading, each processor can handle two separate threads of execution virtually acting as if it is octa core 

i7/ddr3 ram/1GB GDDR5 graphics will rule any thing thrown at it for good 3 years at least.


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

perplexed said:


> i7/ddr3 ram/1GB GDDR5 graphics will rule any thing thrown at it for good 3 years at least.



Any model with this config now and at what price ?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2012)

"i7/ddr3 ram/1GB GDDR5 graphics will rule any thing thrown at it for good 3 years at least."

Depends the card powering the 1 gb gddr5 if games are considered  a gt 210 with 1 gb gddr5 won't be of much help now will it?


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

perplexed said:


> Well that's because i7 has turbo boost and Hyper threading both enabled.
> i5 only has turbo boost.
> 
> With Hyper threading, each processor can handle two separate threads of execution virtually acting as if it is octa core
> ...



I'm using core-i7 from 7-8 months, and it is not as great as expected from papers. 
In terms of gaming both produces not much difference in performance there is not nothing drastically about it.
BTW there is no laptop with core-i7 in his budget, don't confuse him.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 22, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Any model with this config now and at what price ?



as mentioned by rider above get an i5 within your budget... keeping on asking the same question again and again will not help you get an i7 rig for your budget...


----------



## perplexed (Jun 22, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm using core-i7 from 7-8 months, and it is not as great as expected from papers.
> In terms of gaming both produces not much difference in performance there is not nothing drastically about it.
> *BTW there is no laptop with core-i7 in his budget, don't confuse him*.



Didn't wan't to confuse him but since the issue of being future proof came up so.. 

anyways, 3rd gen i7 will surely be out of this quoted budget just to make myself clear..

ontopic though, i5 or i7 does not make a laptop 'BEST'. It all boils down to usage. A decent gaming laptop is surely possible if u go with i5 with 4 cores and a decent graphics card like GT640M ( not 640m LE) and 650M or similar cards from radeon..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2012)

i7 makes little sense when gaming is in mind. a 2nd/3rd gen core i3 + GT650-660M will match if not thrash most so called gaming laptops with i7 & a mid range GPU. What most peoples don't get is i3 even without HT or turbo is an excellent processor if gaming is in mind. Max should be i5 cause it keeps the end price down and allows for more money to be poured into required areas like a fast GPU and even an SSD. MSI has been following this trend for quite sometime now in their GE laptop series.



perplexed said:


> A decent gaming laptop is surely possible if u go with i5 with 4 cores



show me a core i5 mobile with 4cores.


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

> 4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
> 
> *Coding ( Java ,.NET, Android, IOS developement ) , Browsing , watch Videos.*



His primary task is coding for java and other mobile apps development so 3rd gen core-i5 would be good enough.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 22, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> *Coding ( Java ,.NET, Android, IOS developement ) , Browsing , watch Videos.*
> 
> *I would may be prefer 3rd gen proccy with i5 or i7 ( not sure ), mainly with low or no heating  as I will be working long hours.. AND with Pre installed OS.*
> 
> ...



Since you will do mainly development related jobs their, a core i7 is the must have. I guess, you will run multiple IDE (VS 2010, sql 2008 etc) at the same time and also their will be lots of browser windows open (to copy-paste-search help... ) you are gonna need those TWO extra cores. Gamers  can do with i5 with overclocking as almost no games needed 4 cores of i7 processors (AFAIK and excluding empires or strategic games).

But in ur world you will miss the TWO extra cores whether you work with Adobe suits or rad controls or even jQuery executions.

So, go for i7 even if it is SB (2xxx) with a minimum of 8GB ram (or 6GB) of 1600/1333 MHz depending on you CPU spec and if possible a SSD which will actually make you happy while working on codes for hours. Don't look for any graphics card as you cannot have a all-rounder lap in your budget.

You have to research a bit and can see some brands like Acer or samsung or Asus as the brand you like are all probably not fit in your budget.

One last thing, don't even look for SONY... 



Sam said:


> i7 makes little sense when gaming is in mind. a 2nd/3rd gen core i3 + GT650-660M will match if not thrash most so called gaming laptops with i7 & a mid range GPU. What most peoples don't get is i3 even without HT or turbo is an excellent processor if gaming is in mind. Max should be i5 cause it keeps the end price down and allows for more money to be poured into required areas like a fast GPU and even an SSD. MSI has been following this trend for quite sometime now in their GE laptop series.
> 
> 
> 
> show me a core i5 mobile with 4cores.



i5 with 4 cores!!!   

I agree with you Sam... thumbs up


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> as mentioned by rider above get an i5 within your budget... keeping on asking the same question again and again will not help you get an i7 rig for your budget...



I aint asking  the same question again and again ... I was asking what is the starting price range of i7 with ddr5 so that i can see if i can boost my budget if  at all its worth it..ok?

Don't just post anything just for the sake of it...

people are trying to help each other here and make sure  the product  we are buying is VFM..

and i would go for i7 if its worth spending the extra bucks as i got about 45 days to finalize my purchase

@sanjay bose...thanks for the info...so its good to go for i7 then...hmmm
but like i said asus,acer,samsung are not my choice...


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 22, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> @sanjay bose...thanks for the info...so its good to go for i7 then...hmmm
> but like i said asus,acer,samsung are not my choice...



Your call. Thnx.


----------



## far (Jun 23, 2012)

@bose...any specifi  reason that you ask not to look at SONY..apart from their price?


----------



## far (Jun 24, 2012)

Guys...for my kind of usage...do i really need a discrete graphics card??.. Can an integrated GPU handle the video watching task...so that I can avoid heating issues..
I was really taken back by the looks of 15R SE....really cheap looking for that kind of price...also the keypad is relatively small and handrest area is huge when compared to the size of the laptop..not to mention its lacking numerical keypad as well...But the specs are awesome...
With the lack of  numerical keypad..i might as well go for the 14R SE..?  or  any other 14 inch models from other brands?


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

If you are not in gaming, Ivy bridge processor's Intel HD 4000 is more than enough for the general use like watching and even editing. It's performance is almost equal to GT 525M of XPS 15.


----------



## far (Jun 24, 2012)

rider said:


> If you are not in gaming, Ivy bridge processor's Intel HD 4000 is more than enough for the general use like watching and even editing. It's performance is almost equal to GT 525M of XPS 15.



how about this model...is it VFM
SVE14117GN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> how about this model...is it VFM
> SVE14117GN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India



A big no!! it is a dual core-i7 laptop in such a high price tag. It has a normal HD screen with no integrated graphics. Very very over priced!


----------



## far (Jun 24, 2012)

rider said:


> A big no!! it is a dual core-i7 laptop in such a high price tag. It has a normal HD screen with no integrated graphics. Very very over priced!



oh..how come i dint notice it was dual core i7..

well..my hunt is still on....HP  or Lenovo can save me...


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> oh..how come i dint notice it was dual core i7..
> 
> well..my hunt is still on....HP  or Lenovo can save me...



HP Pavilion DV6-7010TX is currently the best option for you, people are avoiding because it has not that good GPU as new inspiron has. hp has nice chiclet style full keyboard price is about 58-60k in the market with ivy bridge core-i7 and GT 630M. New models are coming next month with 35W processor and better integrated graphics to compete inspiron 15R SE.
If you are talking about lenovo Thinkpads, I will say yes they are good but wait for sometime.. the new ivy bridge models not came yet. Don't think about ideapads they are waste of money.

Also take a look on new ivy bridge's HP ProBook 4540s. It has no integrated graphics but awesomely design to use for long with upto 7 hours of battery life.


----------



## far (Jun 24, 2012)

great info buddy... keep us updated like  this....

well..as u said i'm willing to wait for a month...to check out HP and Lenovo

And ...i found this now..
SVE15118FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

35w   3rd gen i7 with 4 cores..  ATI radeon 7650 ?? 4 GB ram... 

seems pretty decent ... is it VFM..price similar to 15 R @rider..need your thoughts.. you seem to pick the disadv of any model in a flash...


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> great info buddy... keep us updated like  this....
> 
> well..as u said i'm willing to wait for a month...to check out HP and Lenovo
> 
> ...



It's a nice laptop, It's only good if you are not much in gaming because you can not expect to play latest games in medium or high settings with HD 7650M. Also  little heavy 2.7kg!! and only upto 2.5hrs of battery. Inspiron15R SE is more VFM with its powerful HD 7730M upto 4hrs of battery and 1 year damage protection warranty. Better to wait for new hp models.


----------



## far (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^ yeah
..will wait. thanks though


----------



## vkl (Jun 24, 2012)

rider said:


> HP Pavilion DV6-7010TX is currently the best option for you, people are avoiding because it has not that good GPU as new inspiron has. hp has nice chiclet style full keyboard price is about 58-60k in the market with ivy bridge core-i7 and GT 630M. New models are coming next month with 35W processor and better integrated graphics to compete inspiron 15R SE.
> If you are talking about lenovo Thinkpads, I will say yes they are good but wait for sometime.. the new ivy bridge models not came yet. *Don't think about ideapads they are waste of money.*
> 
> Also take a look on new ivy bridge's HP ProBook 4540s. It has no integrated graphics but awesomely design to use for long with upto 7 hours of battery life.



I dont know why you are after ideapads.If you are saying their build quality is not good then I don't agree with you.As for ASS of lenovo it might be different in different regions.Lenovo Y570 had good built quality.It had one of the best keyboards.JBL speaker was nice.They had a different version of gt555m which was less powerful than the other versions but was still faster than dGpu provided by other laptops in that price range barring HP6121/6165/6017/6140tx
models.I agree that on some of its budget models like its G series don't have that bright display.But we cant say that would be the case always.
Commenting about a company's RMA/ASS in a region is ok, but generalizing your
perceptions I don't think so.Generally all laptops have their share of negatives.Not everything is perfect.

If people keep on generalizing and say things like "Hp is crap,heats a lot"
"Lenovo has crap built quality" "Sony Vaio laptops are overpriced" etc.
then why do people wait for new products, why do reviewers review it.

Things have changed with HP laptops regarding heating issues.Sony provides the cheapest possible full hd laptops.Exceptions are there everywhere.Nothing is constant.
I think it would be better to wait for product reviews than saying things like this.


----------



## far (Jun 25, 2012)

@vkl...any model suggestions for me ?


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

vkl said:


> I dont know why you are after ideapads.If you are saying their build quality is not good then I don't agree with you.As for ASS of lenovo it might be different in different regions.Lenovo Y570 had good built quality.It had one of the best keyboards.JBL speaker was nice.



Where I said anything about lenovo build quality.  I said coz there service is horrible in north region.



> They had a different version of gt555m which was less powerful than the other versions but was still faster than dGpu provided by other laptops in that price range barring HP6121/6165/6017/6140tx



What are you saying, bro?  
 Those hp laptops are with HD 6770M and in benchmarks and HD 6770M (hp version) = GT 555M (alineware version)
e.g.
3D Mark HD 6770M = 1350
3D Mark GT 555M = 1370
The that lenovo model is very downgraded version of GT 555M so much worse in gaming performance. Ask anyone in hp dv6 forum.



> If people keep on generalizing and say things like "Hp is crap,heats a lot"
> "Lenovo has crap built quality" "Sony Vaio laptops are overpriced" etc.
> then why do people wait for new products, why do reviewers review it.
> 
> ...



And for vaio cheap models, they are still overpriced.. they are still with lowest performing graphic cards in their budget and completely plastic built,even the touchpad, I saw in 55k cb series laptop. 
Last year hp was providing cheapest 1080p model for 49-50k, with metallic finish.. now the whole series get discontinued soon replacing by new models.
No laptop is perfect, I know but priorities makes to choose laptops.
For today, dell inspiron special editions are real VFM, read previous comments the user don't want to buy that as it has no full-keyboard.


----------



## vkl (Jun 25, 2012)

@rider 
Read my lines properly.I said it was a downgraded gt555m and it was slower than the dGPU in HP 6165tx models.
But it was still faster than gt540m offered in dell laptops then.Dell offered gt555m but that was in xps which was priced more.


> Originally posted by* rider*
> 
> And for vaio cheap models, they are still overpriced.. they are still with *lowest* performing graphic cards in their budget and completely plastic built,even the touchpad, I saw in 55k cb series laptop.



I dont think hd6630m is that bad a graphic card.
Sony Vaio offered full hd models with decent graphics in sub-50k price here.
I dont think HP offered any full hd model in that price range with that decent a graphic card in India.
And "plastic" doesn't mean bad built quality. 

My friends with hp 3043tx suffered from heating issues.It was real bad.Had to replace some parts.But HP didn't pay for that.So should i start saying that 
"HP laptops are a waste of money".
As for ASS it varies from region to region.
So there's no point in saying that a thing is "crap" or "waste of money"

@ @ndroid_rocks

At this moment the dell inspiron 15r special edition are the one to go for.They come with preinstalled WIN7 that you need.Other models from hp have also arrived with preinstalled win7 but they are priced higher for what they offer.

Else if you can wait then look for newer models from different brands.In two months time many newer models would have arrived.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2012)

@VKL
The build quality of Lenovo is not good, you won't experience that in the starting but you will get to know that after 1-2yrs down the line.
If you want to know more about its ASS then I think google will help you better, I can only tell you what I have experienced.
Though some years back Lenovo laptops were good in terms of build quality but the time has changed these days, the same is the case with Toshiba.
I only comment on things which I have experienced, some other people say that just after reading reviews or just reading it from somewhere.
If you don't believe me then go on and buy a Lenovo dude.We don't have any problem.
What we do here is we suggest people what is best in their budget from what we have experienced.
Lenovo battery gets kaput sooner than the dell inspirons also.
There are a lot of other things too.
Please take the help of Mr. google for the same.
It is possible that it(Lenovo ASS) is good in your region but if see it other cities it is bad almost everywhere as I have experienced the same in many cities of Punjab,UP and Delhi too.


----------



## vkl (Jun 25, 2012)

@aroraanant
Look not every model is same.Not every model uses same battery.My friend's Y570 is nearly one year old and i can say that he has faced no problems till now.Same goes with z570.Similarly Hp had heating issues with most of their dv6 laptops once.But things have changed.My friends are using hp6121tx,6165tx and other pavilion models(dv6 and g-series) and i can say you that they remain quite cool and provide decent battery life.
Lenovo last generation G-series dont have that bright display.But last year's y-series and z-series have good enough built quality.
And why should I buy a lenovo laptop when i have enough experience from my friends' laptops.

My point here is why not wait for newer generations of laptops than commenting before it has even arrived.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

vkl said:


> @rider
> Read my lines properly.I said it was a downgraded gt555m and it was slower than the dGPU in HP 6165tx models.
> But it was still faster than gt540m offered in dell laptops then.Dell offered gt555m but that was in xps which was priced more.
> 
> ...



hp 3043tx is an old bad model, nowadays hp is providing awesome ASS and free damage protection warranty for a year. All parts are replaceable if I just make them call, I recently broke my DVD burner and call them to fix, they send an engineer next day with a new writer to change without any questions. 



vkl said:


> @aroraanant
> Look not every model is same.Not every model uses same battery.My friend's Y570 is nearly one year old and i can say that he has faced no problems till now.Same goes with z570.Similarly Hp had heating issues with most of their dv6 laptops once.But things have changed.My friends are using hp6121tx,6165tx and other pavilion models(dv6 and g-series) and i can say you that they remain quite cool and provide decent battery life.
> Lenovo last generation G-series dont have that bright display.But last year's y-series and z-series have good enough built quality.
> And why should I buy a lenovo laptop when i have enough experience from my friends' laptops.
> ...



It's your money buy a lenovo ideapad. If you regret it, remember we warned you.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 25, 2012)

^
That's nice to hear 

And I'd have to agree too, the Lenovo Ideapad build quality is definitely sub par. Even most review sites agree.


----------



## far (Jun 25, 2012)

rider said:


> if I just make them call, I recently broke my DVD burner and call them to fix, they send an engineer next day with a new writer to change without any questions.



Which region are you from ?


----------



## vkl (Jun 25, 2012)

rider said:


> hp 3043tx is an old bad model, nowadays hp is providing awesome ASS and free damage protection warranty for a year. All parts are replaceable if I just make them call, I recently broke my DVD burner and call them to fix, they send an engineer next day with a new writer to change without any questions.



^^nice to read that.
One year before that their was nothing like that from HP.
Now this year Lenovo is providing 1 Year Accidental Damage Protection.




> originally posted by rider
> It's your money buy a lenovo ideapad. If you regret it, remember we warned you.


when i have to buy i will buy by selecting what best suits my needs.I wont buy looking at brands.Instead I will read some reviews(users' and reviewers'),look at the ASS of the company in my area and then take decision.

My point is that there is simply no need of commenting crap stuffs when newer products haven't even arrived.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 25, 2012)

> All parts are replaceable if I just make them call, I recently broke my DVD burner and call them to fix, they send an engineer next day with a new writer to change without any questions


Well every company does that, many of friends has got that changed in their dell laptops


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Well every company does that, many of friends has got that changed in their dell laptops



It is started by dell laptop, now hp laptops following this, only those which come with damage cover do this. BTW is vaio providing damage cover?


----------



## vkl (Jun 26, 2012)

@ @ndroid_rocks

Sony VIAO E Series SVE15118FN @56k
HP Pavilion DV6-7010TX  @59k
Both the models have full keyboard and have win7 preinstalled.
HP 7010tx comes with a bit better processor,more RAM,3 usb3.0 ports,640GB hdd.It also has 1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection and costs 59k. 
The Viao has more storage space(750GB) and is cheaper.

If you would wait and buy later then newer models would have arrived and you might get a better deal then.


----------



## far (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks... 

Yea.. I would wait for a better deal  in the meantime.. looking out for VFM products.


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

@android_rocks- I guess my laptop requirements are same as of yours...
Please help me if you have found an option....

I would be buying my first laptop..basically for *coding purposes*(using heavy applications like netbeans/eclipse,oracle etc for programming)
I was going for 15R SE but I am not just happy with its looks..
Can anyone suggest a better option for my purpose..??
I was considering* hp* but cudn't get a *third generation* one...my budget is upto *55k*
Please help me ,its been a month of wait for me now..and i don't want to wait anymore...
Also will it really matter much if i go for a second generation in hp..?
I am preferring
-third generation i5
-4 GB RAM
-500 GB hard disk
PS-I am no gamer!


----------



## far (Jun 26, 2012)

On a second thought... you can look into G6 2005 AX , 4 GB , 500 GB for 32k.. Its not intel but AMD A8 quadcore... I beleive.. this quadcore would suffice the multitaksing in programming... plus no gaming...

Looks are pretty decent than 15 R SE ... Why not give a thought of going for this.. which can run easily for 3 years... then buy a high end one ...later down the line 2~ 3 yrs... think about it...

If you want only 3rd gen i5 gotta wait for couple of weeks atleast to get new models for comparison..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 26, 2012)

@neha31

SVE15118FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

3rd gen Quad Core i7
4 GB RAM
750 GB HDD
AMD 7650M 2GB GPU
15.5 inch
Backlit keyboard

57990 MRP

After Discount 55k (or below, if you are good at bargaining)


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> On a second thought... you can look into G6 2005 AX , 4 GB , 500 GB for 32k.. Its not intel but AMD A8 quadcore... I beleive.. this quadcore would suffice the multitaksing in programming... plus no gaming...
> 
> Looks are pretty decent than 15 R SE ... Why not give a thought of going for this.. which can run easily for 3 years... then buy a high end one ...later down the line 2~ 3 yrs... think about it...
> 
> If you want only 3rd gen i5 gotta wait for couple of weeks atleast to get new models for comparison..



Basically I was considering this to go through my final year(engineering) and initial years of my job...until i earn enough...
yeah..I know i should wait but i am tired using my desktop for projects!
want one asap...therefore was thinking of 15R SE..
As suggested.....I think i am considering this one as the best option for me right now..
*HP Pavilion G4 Series G4-2036TU Laptop (Sparkling Black) (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7HB)*


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @neha31
> 
> SVE15118FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> ...



Actually..I was confused....some ppl advised me not to go for a vaio just for its design and looks..According to them dell and hp are better than vaio in performance...
you think i should consider sony vaio in my options..coz i completely discarded it...are they good..?.

@randomuser1111
how about this
SVE14116GNB	 -MRP Rs 48,990 /-*
SVE14116GN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India
-Intel® Core™ i5-3320M
-500 GB hard disk
-4 GB RAM 
-no dedicated garphics..Intel® HD Graphics 4000
I was browsing vaio laptops and this one also caught my eye..although it doesn't have a backlit keyboard...
Any suggestions..?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2012)

neha31 said:


> Actually..I was confused....some ppl advised me not to go for a vaio just for its design and looks..According to them dell and hp are better than vaio in performance...
> you think i should consider sony vaio in my options..coz i completely discarded it...are they good..?.



they are right but i am sure they have mainly checked the entry level Vaio that cost around 30-35k. Those look great but the configuration is really poor. But once you cross the 50k mark you can have some descent laptops with Full HD screen, descent internals and Sony's trademark i.e. great looks 

check this: Sony Vaio VPCCB35FN/B


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 26, 2012)

neha31 said:


> Actually..I was confused....some ppl advised me not to go for a vaio just for its design and looks..According to them dell and hp are better than vaio in performance...
> you think i should consider sony vaio in my options..coz i completely discarded it...are they good..?.
> 
> @randomuser1111
> ...



Well what they mean is Dell and HP offer better hardware for the same price as Sony. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't look at Sony. 

The model you chose is quite good. You can get upto 6% discount on the MRP so you should be able to get this model for around 46k.


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

neha31 said:


> Actually..I was confused....some ppl advised me not to go for a vaio just for its design and looks..According to them dell and hp are better than vaio in performance...
> you think i should consider sony vaio in my options..coz i completely discarded it...are they good..?.
> 
> @randomuser1111
> ...



Vaios are great for a non-gamers you will get same performance in coding like you will get in hp or dell 3rd gen processor. hp-dell are better for gaming performance and cheap maintenance.
Don't buy an ultrabook you will not get performance like mainstream laptops like these.


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

@rider and randomuser111
Thanks a lot guys!
I think I would be buying SVE14116GNB by tomorrow!!!!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

@Sam
I guess you are right...I think it will be sony vaio SVE14116GNB for me!!!!!

Just one last doubt..
Through employee discount..i am able to get 15R SE in around 49000(including taxes)
along with a bagpack
notebook mouse,
and mcafee security-15 months
Do you think I should compromise in looks and go for it...(and forget abt vaio as evryone says it is overpriced)
Or Vaio would be the right choice ??
If anybdy can give an opinion...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Specs of the 15R SE you are getting for 49k ? If you are getting better specs then go for the 15R SE. Otherwise get the Vaio and pay 2490 and get 2 years additional warranty.  2+1 = 3 years  peace of mind.


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Specs of the 15R SE you are getting for 49k ? If you are getting better specs then go for the 15R SE. Otherwise get the Vaio and pay 2490 and get 2 years additional warranty.  2+1 = 3 years  peace of mind.



Yeah definitly better specs than vaio
See the comparison where there is difrnce
SVE14116GNB	              
Hard Disk               500 GB                                    
Graphics-	    Intel® HD Graphics 4000              
Backlit KeyBoard-            No                                  
Accessories-                 (don't know)                  

15R SE
Hard Disk:  1 TB
Graphics:   AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB
Backlit KeyBoard: Yes
Accessories: Notebook Mouse,Targus bagpack
and  they both cost me the same around 48-49k
Only thing that is bothering me is SE looks...therefore should I compromise on looks..?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 26, 2012)

specs are great! 

I'd say yes ! Compromise on looks and get the 15R SE


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

for you dell @49k is better value for money product. But the more use of plastic is not much appealing for many customers like you. Also dell is providing accidental damage cover which is a very useful thing, if any physical harm happen to your laptop dell will replace with a new one.

for you dell is more vfm and comes with damage cover.


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

@rider and randomuser111
Okay...I'l keep this in mind while deciding!
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## far (Jul 19, 2012)

Any new i5 or  i7 models barring the samsung 550p ?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

have a look at this Sony VAIO E Series SVE14A16FN


----------

